# Happy B-Day Manayunk Jake



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

For those of you who knew him got to know a good man. He was the first person I met from P&S and hope that he is happy where ever he is now. Rest in peace my friend. I will catch a tog for you today.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah...Happy Birthday to Jake.......miss his posts...the R


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Never met him.....*

But talked to him here. Happy Birthday Jake!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Happy Bday, Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

GREETINGS! Manny, still around in our thoughts.

God bless.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Funny, I was just thinking about Jake last week. I was doing a search on sites that were linking to P&S when I came across Jake's old site--it's still out there, informing fishermen about where to go.

Nice guy. He's still missed.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Happy Birthday Jake

I miss you good buddy and will never forget you


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HAve a good'un Jake....I know you have a buncha fishinin friends in Heaven 
Wonder how much the fishin pool is,now?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Tight lines Jake! I'm sure he's toggin' every day on that AC jetty.


----------

